# Cracked ti460 Cleveland driver-does it matter?



## roberthd (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi. My first post. I just noticed a crack 1/3 of the way down from the top on my 2006 Cleveland ti460 driver. The crack cuts across the face of the head, left to right. I have no idea how it happened. However, it hits just fine. Should I be worried? I have no idea how deep the crack goes. Any thoughts are appreciated. thx


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

How old is it and do you have your receipt. I'd have it back to the store in a flash if it were me. If the club is second hand, I'd try emailing the manufacturer, and see what they have to say. The last thing you want is the thing to come apart on the course where parts may become missles for playing partners. They may also recommend some way of fixing the problem....


----------



## roberthd (Dec 31, 2006)

Will do. It seems to hit pretty well still, but the gash is large. Hope Cleveland replaces it...good driver until now. thx


----------

